# New in Texas



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome H!


----------



## kylemeinert (Dec 31, 2012)

hi i am new too in the DFW area if you have any pointers it would be appreciated.


----------



## Lazer128 (Dec 15, 2012)

Howdy! I can't imagine starting with wild bees? Got any pics to post?


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Kylemeinert,
Just getting started myself. I don't have any pointers yet. I have learned a lot from this site. Welcome to the site.


----------



## hopeful (Oct 23, 2012)

Lazer128,
Sorry, I don't have any pics. I want to take some in the spring. I will post them then. We are still in a drought, and it has been really tough on my bees.


----------

